# Topics > Unmanned vehicles > Unmanned watercraft >  Assisted Docking, Volvo Penta, Skövde, Sweden

## Airicist

Developer - Volvo Penta

Home page - volvopenta.com/assisteddocking

----------


## Airicist

Self-docking Yacht by Volvo Penta - Live demo

Jun 16, 2018




> Take a look as a 68 foot yacht docks itself in between two Volvo Ocean 65 sailing yachts at the Volvo Ocean Race in Gothenburg. Thanks to Volvo Penta's self-docking yacht technology, the yacht docks with ease in a very tight space.

----------


## Airicist

Take control with Volvo Penta Assisted Docking

Jan 11, 2021




> Assisted Docking is a new boat docking system that compensates for some external elemental forces and allows you to navigate tight areas with higher precision. Combining marine automation with control, it provides an ease to seasoned captains and beginners learning how to dock a boat.​

----------


## Airicist

Article "Volvo’s self-docking boat tech is now a reality"
The system compensates for the tides and wind to keep the boat moving in a straight line.

by Daniel Cooper
January 11, 2021

----------


## Airicist

Article "Volvo Penta launches autonomous boat docking system"

by Sam Francis 
January 12, 2021

----------


## Airicist

Expert demo of Volvo Penta Assisted Docking system

Jan 14, 2021




> Assisted Docking is a new boat docking system that compensates for some external elemental forces and allows the captain to navigate tight areas with higher precision, enabling safer and easy boat docking when facing the challenges of crowded marinas. This is the full demo of the system, showcasing the main features of the system.

----------

